# Some new video



## Northern_Skies (Aug 28, 2009)

Video from the 393 bird shoot hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice video Matt. Will be a tough morning to ever top. I'll sure try though. Glad to be part of it.


----------



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

Incredible


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Good stuff Mat, nice to see some of those rainouts again!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

was most of that filmed with a GoPro?


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

All of it was filmed with the Go Pro


----------

